# Fish compatability Loaches/Rainbow/Cichlid/Red-tailed shark



## Elvis (Dec 6, 2010)

I just recently changed up my 75 Gallon to house some new fish. The tank has been cycled and is running with no problems. 

However I started the tank with 7 Clown loaches, and a clown pleco. I've also added a rainbow shark. When these were the only fish in the tank it seemed very calm and a relaxed atmosphere. 

Since then I have added 4 cichlids; 2 bumblee and 2 unknown ones. The unknown ones are pretty big compared to all my other fish and I'm not liking the cichlids in the tank at all. They give the whole tank a very territorial feel. 

I was thinking of return the cichlids and instead getting a red tailed shark. The tank is 75 gallons and the rainbow shark already in it is not very big yet. Its been there for about 3 weeks now. 

Is this a good idea? What else could I get if I did get the shark because all I have is pretty much bottom feeders in the tank. I would like some larger fish that swim on the top but cichlids were not a good choice in my opinion.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Elvis said:


> I just recently changed up my 75 Gallon to house some new fish. The tank has been cycled and is running with no problems.
> 
> However I started the tank with 7 Clown loaches, and a clown pleco. I've also added a rainbow shark. When these were the only fish in the tank it seemed very calm and a relaxed atmosphere.
> 
> ...


Yes,it is alway's about territory with cichlids however,,, a group of Keyhole cichlids, or Multispinosa could possibly work assuming you return the present cichlids or find other quarter's.
Would not place a redtail shark with rainbow shark for same reason as cichlids (territory) the rainbow's are not as territorial as the redtails by most account's and the two may get laong fine when small ,but this may change quickly as they mature and is best for this reason that I would suggest one shark.
I might also consider some larger tetra's such as Columbian Tetra's, or larger barbs such as Rosy Barbs or maybe black ruby barbs,
Ask your local fish store if perhaps they could order these fishes if any I have mentioned appeal to you.
The Keyholes and Multispinosa are mild mannered fish for cichlids, and I have kept them with numerous species of smaller fishes without incident.
Bolivian ram may be another that you might consider, they too would pose no threat to any of your present fishes or those I have mentioned. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Elvis (Dec 6, 2010)

So there is no way I could do like a Red-tailed shark and then 10 or so rosy barbs maybe for the top? The tank is 75G its pretty big for that amount of fish.


----------



## SGDude (Feb 12, 2011)

I have 4 angels, 2 rainbows, 1 snakeskin gourami, 1 moonlight gourami, 
4 cory cats, 1, bala shark, 1 pleco in a 72 and they are all nice to each other. 

I have 2 angels, 4 rainbows, 4 clown loaches, 1 goby, 1 pleco in a 46 also nice. 

4 angels or 4 rainbows would be cool with the loaches.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

How about some Congo Tetra? They grow to about 3.5-4".


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Elvis said:


> So there is no way I could do like a Red-tailed shark and then 10 or so rosy barbs maybe for the top? The tank is 75G its pretty big for that amount of fish.


The issue with a shark is the fish's natural behaviour. If you read the info in our profile of this fish you will see why. Regardless of the tank size [unless it is really big, and a 75g is not really big] one Red Tailed Shark is it for the bottom. They can become very nasty. Click on the shaded name to see the profile.


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

i second what byron said.. i have only had one red tailed shark.. and i lost 2 clown loaches due to the shark. (it took that long for me to see the bullying)..


----------



## Elvis (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok so I have returned the cichlids and I picked up another pleco. I'm not sure what kind it is, it's black with some yellowish dots on the body. It's pretty cool but very expensive for a fish! $30 That is the most expensive fish I've bought to date. 

Anyways I now have a lot of bottom dwellers in my tank and I would really like something more for the top as the bottom guys tend to be a little shy sometimes and well... they are always on the bottom!

Like I mentioned I have:

7 Clown Loaches
2 Plecos
1 Albino Rainbow Shark

The tank is 75 gallons its got no real plants just a few fake ones with 3 pretty large pieces of driftwood in it. The aquascape is pretty open i will take a picture of the tank once I get home from work tonight and post it here. 

I'd like some fish that school around the top and middle areas and that are pretty active and fairly big. The tank inhabitants right now make the Shark really stand out because he's singled out and I don't mind that at all because he is very pleasant to look at and I'd like to keep him that way. Please give me your suggestions!!


----------

